# Was soll beim Magier geskillt werden



## Monsterburn (22. April 2009)

Hi Buffis,

Ich habe mir vor kurzen einen Priest/Magier angelegt und finde die beiden Chars optimal und 
das beste ist, sie machen voll Laune ROM zu spielen.
Ich habe nur ein Problem und zwar die Skillung,weshalb ich auch dieses Thema angelegt habe damit man drüber Diskutiern kann
was man Skillen sollte und was wichtig ist zu Skillen beim Magier.
So und nun meine Hauptfrage:
Wenn man den Magier von anfang spielt womit fangt ihr Buffis an den CHar zu skillen und womit hört ihr auf bzw. wollt ihr aufhören.
(Endskillung)

Mein Priest habe ich vorerst mal auf heilung geskillt und den magier habe ich auf nix geachtet und einfach kreuz und quer geskillt
da ich die funktionen austesten will bzw. wollte.
Aber das hat mir im entifekt nix gebracht ausser unsicherheit und eine totale verpeilung das ich somit nicht mehr weiss was wichtig ist
und was man auf keinen fall skillen sollte da es nicht Wichtig ist.
Ich habe auch bis lvl 25 beim Magier und beim Priester die Eliteskills gemacht und besitze sie auch somit, nur lohnen sich die weiteren Eliteskillst oder findet ihr
die weiteren Eliteskills für einen Zeitvertreibt da ihr sagt das die weiteren eliteskillungen nix Taugen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich aus meiner Skillverzweiflung befreien und mir nützliche Tips geben.

Ich bitte drum auch nur ernstgemeinte Beiträge zu schreiben damit man dieses Thema auch ausgibig diskutieren zu können und nicht aunnötigen Zeitaufwenigen Flamemüll
lesen zu müssen..........Danke schon mal im Voraus




*LG Monster*


----------



## Azanaryn123 (25. April 2009)

Habe mir mal die Zeit genommen einen Guide zu entwerfen der euch die Skillung eines Magiers bei Runes of Magic erleichtern soll. Sind aber wie gesagt nur Anregungen!



MFG: Azanaryn123

[attachment=7396:_Guide__...__Magier.pdf]


----------



## Monsterburn (27. April 2009)

Hi!!

Also ich muss echt sagen Top hätte nicht gedacht das sich wer so viel zeit nimmt und sowas aufsetzt.
Ich hoffe du lässt das thema nixht auf der Seite liegen und erweiterst dein Schreiben auch auf andere Charaktere!!!

Lg Monster


----------



## b00noMat (12. Mai 2009)

Hallo Ihr,

vielleicht liegt es ja an mir und meiner teilweise scheinbar zu zögerlichen Art einfach mal etwas auszuprobieren aber
mir stellen sich mittlerweile - insbesondere nach durchforsten einiger foren - einige Fragen bzgl. der Skillung eines Magier/Priester.
Und da ich meinen Char recht liebgewonnen hab habe ich keinen Bock auf verskillen.

Char:
Magier(15)/Priester(10) 
(fraglich, ob man bis dahin überhaupt schon sooooviel falsch skillen kann aber sicher ist sicher^^) 

Meine spielweise bzw. Ziele: 
Single Target und später AoE hinzuskillen (ab 40+ ca.), Basis: Feuerelement

1. Man kann nur Maximal 4 Skills auf max bringen?
2. bezieht sich das auf sekundär und primär klasse zusammen oder jeweils?
3. in keinem guide wurde Wisdom auf MAX geskillt und in den meisten erst gar nicht weiter erwähnt
4. mittlerweile bekomme ich das gefühl bereits falsch geskillt zu haben, da ich immer schön Flammenstoss, Feuerball, Wisdom, und Blitzschlag sowie statische aufladung(etwas hintendran) skille.
5. die ersten paar lvl hab ich auch den ollen Plasmapfeil oder wie der heisst geskillt sollte ich nun am besten nomma neu skillen? weil den brauch ich ja mal gar nicht!! auch meine verschwendeten tp in entladung ärgern im nachhinein, da das ding echt nur zum stunnen ist im moment.
6. kann man die skills überhaupt resetten lassen?


Möglicherweise muss ich auch einfach nur etwas länger spielen (4 Tage) aber im moment check ich es noch nicht so ganz.


----------



## b00noMat (12. Mai 2009)

nach nem browser crash war mein post leider 3 mal vorhanden -.-


----------



## b00noMat (12. Mai 2009)

das war nr 3 ...


----------



## Fusie (14. Mai 2009)

1. Während dem Leveln, man bekommt mit jedem Levelaufstieg eine bestimmte Anzahl Talentpunkte, jene reichen dann eben mit der Zeit nur noch für maximal 4 Talente aus um die auf die höchste Stufe zu bringen.

2. Bezieht sich auf die jeweils aktive Klasse, bzw. wenn man die Zweitklasse über Tagesquests zieht dürfte man da vielleicht auch Abstriche machen müssen beim Maxen der Talente.

3. Sofern damit Weisheit gemeint ist... mehr Int. ist sicher nie verkehrt, entspricht schließlich dem Hauptattribut für Magier... ob man es immer auf die höchste Stufe bringen muss oder nach skillt muss jeder für sich entscheiden.

4. Habe zwei Magier, einer rennt die Feuersparte, der andere nun die Windabteilung. Bei Feuer hat man den Schaden meistens direkt und ziemlich heftig, Wind scheint da eher langsam auf zu bauen bzw. mit der könnte man vielleicht über den Bolzen auch eine "Dot & Run" Technik fahren. Wobei ich da selber noch am experimentieren bin...

5. & 6. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind Talentpunkte unendlich vorhanden. Sprich selbst auf 50 bekommst du mit jedem Kill weitere Punkte, also wäre es ratsam sich hier oder da ein paar TB Bonusgegenstände gegen Phiriusmarken zu beschaffen um mit denen nach jeder Ruhepause im eigenen Haus etwas mehr TP pro Kill abgreifen zu können.
Da würde ich mir also keinen großen Kopf ums verskillen machen, sondern lieber nach guten TP Möbeln schauen und darauf sparen, damit kannst du dann über die Zeit hinweg sicher mehr als nur 4 Talente auf maximale Werte bringen.


----------

